# Type 1 Diabetic, Moving On.



## DocRoberts (Dec 26, 2018)

I've gotten sick of reading about the stories of others. After making sure my bug-out bag was fully packed, I am headed out from south Jersey.

I have a cellphone powered by an all purpose lantern.

For those that can help as I move West from Jersey, I thank you.


----------



## salxtina (Dec 26, 2018)

Hey! Another Jersey native here! Best wishes!


----------



## Deleted member 24029 (Dec 26, 2018)

Jersey born and raised, as well. Good luck; stay vigilant!


----------

